# Parla ungherese



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Ispirato da una discussione sul forum ungherese, voglio chiedere la vostra opinione circa la seguente frase:

"Quando parli con me, parla ungherese perché voglio imparar*lo*."

Secondo me in questa frase non va bene il pronome "lo" perché si riferisce ad un _sostantivo _(cioè "l'ungherese"), mentre in questo caso la parola _ungherese _mi pare di svolgere la funzione di un avverbio.  

Quindi la mia domanda è se la parola _ungherese _nel mio esempio è sostantivo, aggettivo o avverbio?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
non ti rispondo (lo faranno gli esperti di grammatica  ) ma ti faccio una domanda: se "lo" non va bene allora cosa useresti?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_Ungherese_ definisce il cosa parli, non  il come, quindi è aggettivo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Quindi la mia domanda è se la parola _ungherese _nel mio esempio è sostantivo, aggettivo o avverbio?


 Direi che è un aggettivo usato con valore avverbiale. Qualunque cosa sia, comunque "impararlo" per me ci sta benissimo.


----------



## francisgranada

alfaalfa said:


> se "lo" non va bene allora cosa useresti?


Per esempio "voglio imparare a parlare ungherese" o qualcosa di questo tipo ....  



Paulfromitaly said:


> _Ungherese_ definisce il cosa parli, non  il come, quindi è aggettivo.


Non sostantivo (=aggettivo sostantivato) ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Non sostantivo (=aggettivo sostantivato) ?


Si, aggettivo sostantivato, oppure aggettivo se si da per scontato che la parola lingua sia sottointesa (parlo la [lingua] ungherese)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Si, aggettivo sostantivato, oppure aggettivo se si da per scontato che la parola lingua sia sottointesa (parlo la [lingua] ungherese)


"Parlo l'italiano" è un aggettivo sostantivato. "Parlo italiano" è un caso diverso. E non è sottinteso "la lingua", altrimenti si direbbe "Parlo italiana".


----------



## Mary49

I termini che indicano le lingue sono sostantivi:
inglése in Vocabolario - Treccani      "_Lingua i_. (o più comunem. _l’inglese_, *s*. *m*.)".
ungherése in Vocabolario - Treccani     "_la lingua u._, e assol., come *s*. *m*., _l’ungherese"._
Italiano: Definizione e significato di italiano - Dizionario italiano - Corriere.it 
"*s*.*m*.
*1* (f. _-na_) Nativo, abitante dell'Italia
*2* (spec. sing.) Lingua i."


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> I termini che indicano le lingue sono sostantivi:
> inglése in Vocabolario - Treccani "_Lingua i_. (o più comunem. _l’inglese_, *s*. *m*.)"


Chi di Treccani colpisce...

4 _b_); con aggettivi usati avverbialmente: _sentii che parlava straniero_, _forestiero_; fam., _parlo turco_, _arabo_, _cinese_, _ostrogoto?_ e sim. (oppure _che lingua parlo?_; _non parlo italiano?_)


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Chi di Treccani colpisce...
> 
> 4 _b_); con aggettivi usati avverbialmente: _sentii che parlava straniero_, _forestiero_; fam., _parlo turco_, _arabo_, _cinese_, _ostrogoto?_ e sim. (oppure _che lingua parlo?_; _non parlo italiano?_)


Mi spiace, ma non perisco di Treccani   ; forse non hai visto i "punti e virgola" tra i vari esempi: "straniero" e "forestiero" sono aggettivi usati avverbialmente, non sono lingue. Dopo il punto e virgola c'è un altro esempio indicato con "fam.", è un'altra cosa. Per la cronaca  "4b" riporta alla voce "lingua".
francese: significato e definizione - Dizionari 
"B *s.m.* (anche f. nel sign. 1; solo m. sing. nel sign. 2)
1 Abitante, nativo della Francia
2 Lingua appartenente al gruppo romanzo parlata in Francia, nel Belgio, nella Svizzera e in altri paesi".
Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica 
*♦ n.m.
1.* nativo, abitante della Germania | (fam.) persona rigorosa, disciplinata, infaticabile dim. tedeschino, accr. tedescone, pegg. tedescaccio
*2.*  lingua germanica parlata in Germania, Austria, Liechtenstein e parte della Svizzera e dell’Alto Adige".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> forse non hai visto i "punti e virgola" tra i vari esempi:


Qui siamo alla filologia del testo. E' meglio se mi fermo qui, pur restando della mia idea, per essere chiari.


----------



## bearded

A me sembra (dopo aver visto anche il Treccani ) che in ''parlare ungherese'' la parola 'ungherese' sia un aggettivo usato avverbialmente, mentre in ''parlare l'ungherese'' (con l'articolo) la parola 'ungherese' sia un aggettivo sostantivato (al maschile).

Comunque si dice correntemente ''voglio impararlo'' anche dopo l'uso avverbiale, sebbene ciò non sia conforme ad una ''logica grammaticale''. L'osservazione di Francisgranada è ragionevole, ma non tiene conto dell'uso corrente.
Volendo essere estremamente rigorosi, ''voglio impararlo'' sarebbe più corretto se la prima parte della frase fosse ''parla *l*'ungherese''.

Un po' più complessa è l'analisi dell'espressione (parlare) ''in ungherese''.  Presa in blocco, 'in ungherese' è una locuzione avverbiale, mentre all'interno della medesima 'ungherese' mi sembra essere un aggettivo sostantivato maschile.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> A me sembra .... che in ''parlare ungherese'' la parola 'ungherese' sia un aggettivo usato avverbialmente, mentre in ''parlare l'ungherese'' (con l'articolo) la parola 'ungherese' sia un aggettivo sostantivato (al maschile).


Per me è questa la unica spiegazione logica. Concodo anche con le reazioni di Pietruzzo.



bearded said:


> L'osservazione di Francisgranada è ragionevole, ma non tiene conto dell'uso corrente.
> Volendo essere estremamente rigorosi, ''voglio impararlo'' sarebbe più corretto se la prima parte della frase fosse ''parla *l*'ungherese''.


Spontaneamente, probabilmente anch'io direi così. Avevo solo l'impressione che fosse un uso piuttosto colloquiale, non del tutto corretto. Ok.

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Mary49

Mi chiedo soltanto perché i dizionari lo definiscono "*s.m.*" e non "*agg. sost.*". 

ungherése in Vocabolario - Treccani
*"ungherése* agg. e s. m. e f. – *1.* Dell’Ungheria, stato e territorio dell’Europa centro-orientale: _la Repubblica u._; _il popolo u._,_ la popolazione u._, e, come sost., cittadino, abitante dell’Ungheria: _un U._,_ gli U._,_ mio fratello ha sposato un’Ungherese_; _l’altopiano_,_ la pusta u._; _l’economia u._; _danze u._,_ rapsodia u._, in musica; _la letteratura u._; _la lingua u._, e assol., come s. m., _l’ungherese_, lingua appartenente al ramo ugrico del gruppo linguistico ugro-finnico".
Deduco che, stando ai post precedenti, anche il "_cittadino, abitante dell’Ungheria_" dovrebbe essere un aggettivo sostantivato e non un sostantivo. Eppure tutti i dizionari dicono "sost.". Mah!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Mi chiedo soltanto perché i dizionari lo definiscono "*s.m.*" e non "*agg. sost.*"


Non mi pare che faccia tanta differenza. La questione è se nella frase "parlo italiano" si usa la parola come aggettivo con valore avverbiale o come sostantivo/aggettivo sostantivato.
Per me e altri è vera la prima ipotesi.


----------



## francisgranada

Mary49 said:


> Mi chiedo soltanto perché i dizionari lo definiscono "*s.m.*" e non "*agg. sost.*".


Secondo me è così perché un _aggettivo sostantivato, _dal punto di vista della sua funzione ed uso, è semplicemente un _sostantivo _(come categoria), indipendentemente dalla sua origine o etimologia. Per spiegare i dettagli circa l'origine e la storia della parola servono i dizionari etimologici e storici, non quelli esplicativi o bilingui.


----------



## Mary49

Paulfromitaly said:


> _Ungherese_ definisce il cosa parli, non  il come,


Deduco che l'affermazione di Paul è errata: "cosa" indica un complemento oggetto, "come" indica un complemento di modo.



Pietruzzo said:


> La questione è se nella frase "parlo italiano" si usa la parola come aggettivo con valore avverbiale o come sostantivo/aggettivo sostantivato.


Chiedo ancora: perché i dizionari non lo definiscono come "aggettivo con funzione avverbiale", ma "sostantivo"?


francisgranada said:


> Secondo me è così perché un _aggettivo sostantivato, _dal punto di vista della sua funzione ed uso, è semplicemente un _sostantivo _(come categoria), indipendentemente dalla sua origine o etimologia. Per spiegare i dettagli circa l'origine e la storia della parola servono i dizionari etimologici e storici, non quelli esplicativi o bilingui.


Non vedo quale importanza abbia l'origine o la storia di un aggettivo sostantivato, né a cosa servano, in questa discussione, i dizionari etimologici e storici...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> Chiedo ancora: perché i dizionari non lo definiscono come "aggettivo con funzione avverbiale", ma "sostantivo"?


Bella domanda... forse perchè non funziona come avverbio?  
"Che lingua parli? Parlo ungherese".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> perché i dizionari non lo definiscono come "aggettivo con funzione avverbiale", ma "sostantivo"?


Mary ha in parte ragione. Guardando la voce ''italiano'', vedo nel Treccani a proposito dell'esempio _parlare italiano: ''Italiano: s.m. _sostantivo maschile..... (usato) con valore avverbiale''.
italiano in Vocabolario - Treccani 2b)
Ovviamente il sostantivo è in origine un aggettivo sostantivato che significa ''persona/lingua d'Italia''.


----------



## francisgranada

Mary49 said:


> Chiedo ancora: perché i dizionari non lo definiscono come "aggettivo con funzione avverbiale", ma "sostantivo"?


Ok, ma questa è una domanda un po' diversa rispetto a quella che hai scritto prima, cioè '_perché i dizionari lo definiscono "*s.m.*" e non "*agg. sost.*"_ ' ....

Sì, i dizionari potrebbero indicare chiaramente che le parole _ungherese_, _italiano_, ecc ... sono a) aggetivi;  b) sostantivi;  c) avverbi, a seconda del contesto.  Poi che si tratta di aggettivi sostantivati o aggettivi avverbiali, ecc. è un'informazione ovviamente utile, ma secondo me non cambia la sostanza. Dal punto di vista delle _categorie lessicali _della lingua italiana abbiamo: nome, aggettivo, articolo, pronome, verbo,  preposizione, congiunzione, avverbio, interiezione.



Mary49 said:


> Non vedo quale importanza abbia l'origine o la storia di un aggettivo sostantivato, né a cosa servano, in questa discussione, i dizionari etimologici e storici...


Ho cercato di dare una risposta mia alla tua domanda che non è stata collegata direttamente alla attuale discussione  ....


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> _ Italiano: _sostantivo maschile (usato) con valore avverbiale


Per la precisione nel testo fra "sostantivo" e "con valore avverbiale" ci sono vari punti e virgola (questa me l'ha insegnata Mary). Ma in ogni caso l'espressione chiave è "con valore avverbiale". Un qualsiasi elemento con valore avverbiale non può avere funzione di compl. oggetto. Ebbene sì: non significa "cosa parli?" ma "in che modo parli?".


----------



## lorenzos

Scusate, "P_arla ungherese_" mi pare analogo a "_Mangio italiano_": sbaglio?
Solo che potrebbe significare sia "cosa mangio" che "in che modo mangio".


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, "P_arla ungherese_" mi pare analogo a "_Mangio italiano_": sbaglio?
> Solo che potrebbe significare sia "cosa mangio" che "in che modo mangio".


Per un cannibale forse


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Per la precisione nel testo fra "sostantivo" e "con valore avverbiale" ci sono vari punti e virgola (questa me l'ha insegnata Mary). Ma in ogni caso l'espressione chiave è "con valore avverbiale". Un qualsiasi elemento con valore avverbiale non può avere funzione di compl. oggetto. Ebbene sì: non significa "cosa parli?" ma "in che modo parli?".


Se una parola ha un _valore avverbiale_, allora secondo me dal punto di vista dei _parti del discorso/classi lessicali/categorie lessicali,_ si tratta semplicemente di un _avverbio ..._



lorenzos said:


> Scusate, "P_arla ungherese_" mi pare analogo a "_Mangio italiano_": sbaglio?


Secondo me non sbagli.  Anche "Parla veloce", "Parla piano", ecc. Sempre si tratta di "aggettivi con valore avverbiale", quindi efettivamente di _avverbi_.



> Pietruzzo:  Per un cannibale forse


Ahahah  ....


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> Solo che potrebbe significare sia "cosa mangio" che "in che modo mangio".



Non c'è un modo di parlare "ungherese" a meno che sia uno di quei casi (che confermano la regola) dove, con molta fantasia, si può intendere come "parlo una lingua (non l'ungherese) nel modo in cui la parlano gli ugheresi"
"Mangio italiano" si riferisce al COSA, non al come (sempre a meno di assurdi contesti ad hoc)


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non c'è un modo di parlare "ungherese" a meno che sia uno di quei casi (che confermano la regola) dove, con molta fantasia, si può intendere come "parlo una lingua (non l'ungherese) nel modo in cui la parlano gli ugheresi"
> "Mangio italiano" si riferisce al COSA, non al come (sempre a meno di assurdi contesti ad hoc)


Quindi, se ho capito bene,  secondo te sarebbero naturali i seguenti dialoghi:
- Cosa parli?
- Parlo ungherese.

- Cosa mangi?
- Mangio italiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene,  secondo te sarebbero naturali i seguenti dialoghi:
> - Cosa parli?
> - Parlo ungherese.
> 
> - Cosa mangi?
> - Mangio italiano.


Comprensibili, non naturali.
Questi sono naturali
- *Che lingua* parli?
- Parlo ungherese.

-* Che tipo di cucina* mangi?
- Mangio italiano.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Per la precisione


Il numero 2 contiene a (aggettivo) e b(sostantivo maschile).  Mi pare che ''parlare italiano'' (tra i vari esempi) sia sotto b = sostantivo.
I punti e virgola separano solo i vari esempi o i vari 'valori'.


<Mangio italiano>
Ho qualche dubbio su questa espressione che suona al mio orecchio come una neo-locuzione forse non del tutto corretta (parente di ''penso positivo'').  Io direi ''mangio all'italiana''.


----------

